# Help... I think I have a severe case of GERDS.



## raw1421 (Jul 19, 2012)

OK, so this is my story. I recently have had a few attacks of what I beleive is GERD. I will beggin to eat when all of a sudden I get extreme pain in my esophagus and cannot swallow. The pain is so bad that I even thought I was having a heart attack the first time it happened. I can't even swollow my own saliva or air. Twice this has happened and taken a while to go away, almost 3 hours. The other 3 times it happened it seemed to pass rather quickly, so quickly infact I was even able to finish my meal. I just got through with the last attack and it was absolutley aweful. After 2 hours I had to stick my finger down my throat to try and throw up the food that was stuck in my esophoagus. Shortly after I vomited, I burped a few times and then I was able to swollow again. I only took a small sip of water tho, I was to afraid to swallow anything else. I am not sure if this is GERD or something else. I typicly do not get heart butrn. I get it once in a while after eating real spicy foors, red sauce or orange juice. I am a 32 yr old female. I quit smoking about 2 yrs ago. I am about 80lbs over weight. I am wondering if this is happeneing just from being over weight. I need help. Should I call my doctor and get the ball rolling? What can they do for GERDS? What type of tests do they give you to see if you have GERDS? I am scared to eat or drink anything. I cannot go through that again. It was aweful.


----------



## Mr 100 (Aug 1, 2011)

raw 1421, I would go and see the GP or PCP to get this problem identified. I think the lack of answers here, despite the view count, means that readers are unsure what to say.Good luck.


----------



## given up my life (May 3, 2012)

Mr 100 said:


> raw 1421, I would go and see the GP or PCP to get this problem identified. I think the lack of answers here, despite the view count, means that readers are unsure what to say.Good luck.


 don't take it lightly. you should go to doctor asap and get barium swallow test or scope done. i don't mean to scare you but just for the safe side. take care good luck.


----------



## No Longer Suffering! (Jun 5, 2012)

I actually know of several people that suffer from the same thing you are describing. And I personally have had that happen to me a few times but it doesn't take long to pass. I can't exactly tell you what causes it but here is how it works for some of the people I know. My husband's mom and brother have this happen every once in awhile. I have seen it and it looks miserable. My brother-in-law had to go to the ER once because of it and another time in a restaurant he wound up running quickly to the restroom to throw it all up. My dad has always had digestive problems and took a lot of Zantac. He said that sometimes that would help. A friend of ours struggled a lot from reflux but I don't think he had other digestive problems. But he learned to eat food very slowly so that his throat didn't "close off". Digestive problems run thick in my family and my children suffered greatly from reflux and other issues. I found that for my children, they were helped greatly by drinking alkaline water because it counteracted the acid. Several of these others I talked about above found too that alkaline water helped. But it did not fix the problems. A couple of years ago some one told me to call a well known nutritionist by the name of Shan Stratton and see if he had any advice on what to do for children. Here is what I learned from him....Digestive enzymes are what our pancreas makes and puts into our stomach to break down the food we eat. All foods have enzymes in them to aid in breaking them down. But when a food is cooked or processed the enzymes are killed. So when we eat a diet of mostly cooked and processed foods over time our pancreas gets exhausted and can't keep up. This can be why many people start to suffer from digestive problems in their 30's. (It can also be an inherited problems though like with my children who started suffering at birth.) When there is not enough enzymes in the stomach to break down the food, then the only thing that the stomach knows to do is produce more acid to try to break it down. This excess acid then is forced up into the esophagus and goes down into the intestines and kills our probiotics-good live bacteria that coats and protects our entire digestive tract. (Antibiotics also kill probiotics.) When the probiotics are low or depleted then the the esophagus and intestines can become inflamed, raw, and even sometimes bleed. The lack of probiotics and enzymes affects people in many different ways... constipation, diarrhea, stomach pain, bloating, acid reflux, heart burn etc.....Several of the people that I talked about with the problem like yours have been helped greatly by taking a probioitc/enzyme supplement. I am by no means saying that it would cure your problem but I do think it would be worth a try for you. My children's digestive problems have been reduced by 95% I'd say, since taking probiotics and enzymes. I have told many other people about probiotics and enzymes and lots of them have been impressed at how much help they are getting from them. There are many brands and kinds out there being sold. You can find that on line and in many stores. The ones we and these other people I told you about use are called Digestive Health sold by Core Health Products.I wish you the best and hope you can find some relief soon!


----------



## Jackson.James 2-27 (Aug 23, 2012)

you can have ulcers in your throat they have anti-biotics for it the girlfriend had that too


----------

